# Samyang new 85mm f1.4 RF - including weather sealing



## JoFT (Mar 12, 2019)

Samyang send me the 2 new lenses for RF for testing (Well, i was a bit astonished by the way). I took the lens around and made some test shots, comparing it with my Zeiss Milvus as well as the Canon EF 85mm f1.4 L IS USM.

This is my verdict about this lens:

After first mixed feelings: I am pretty excited about the lens. In terms of the results you get from this lens: it is just wow!!! Very decent images, excellent image quality - if you know how to use the lens. And in terms of useability (nice buttery manual focusing) and weather sealing it is really remarkable.

For whom is this lens for?

It is made for owners of the R-Mount cameras - but the EF version will show similar results.
Everybody who likes a lightweight high performance lens.
When to take the RF Mount version instead of the EF mount? This is a very good question. For my taste: if you have decided to got with the R-Mount and/or you do discontinue with EF Mount: go for it. It is lighter and easier to handle.
It is more a lens for enthusiasts, for people who like to shoot manual focus.
But manual focus is so much fun to use on the Canon mirrorless cameras....
But the lens has a bit of weaknesses too:

It is not native RF: I guess a lens designed for the 54mm bajonett diameter and the short flange distance can be even smaller and lighter
I miss an EXIF chip - this would be even better
And the 1.1m minimum focal distance is a sad thin: I would prefer it mach shorter, even shorter than the usual 85 mm...
I give the lens a highly recommended!!!

For mor information please read my blog:









Samyang´s new lenses for RF Mount... the MF 85mm f1.4


Lens Review of the new Samyang MF85mmf1.4 for EOS-R



delightphoto.zenfolio.com





I am thankful for every comment..


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, Johannes!
Really interesting, although not yet for me, as I am still waiting for more professional EOS R bodies.
But good to see, that the market is already offering EOS R and RF compatible tools


----------

